# RE: FreeBSD 10.4-BETA1 Now Available



## vermaden (Aug 20, 2017)

Announcement here: *https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2017-August/087682.html*

Hi,

as FreeBSD 10.4 will become RELEASE in a while and as 11.1 had became RELEASE not that while ago how one can tell what is the real difference between 10.4 and 11.1 FreeBSD versions?

There are documents that show differences since last release like 11.1 Release Notes shows whats new since 11.0 or soon to be complete 10.4 Release Notes that will show what changed since 10.3, but not between 10.4 and 11.1.

I use FreeBSD since 2005 and I am more then familiar with FreeBSD, and I am not able to 'get' these differences ... I know only one difference about physical Wireless Network interfaces, that in 11.0 they show up as ** sysctl net.wlan.devices ** and not in **ifconfig** (opposite what OpenBSD is doing where even wpa_supplicant is not needed ad everything for wireless is done by ifconfig). I will remain silent about that 'brilliant idea', but how a newcomer can tell the difference?

Regards,
vermaden


----------

